# Beersmith 2 Mobile



## Proffs (5/7/13)

Does anybody know if the mobile version of beersmith has a no chill function?

Also, I'm using the basic 50 litre pot BIAB, full volume boil, equipment profile and it consistently tells me to add around 2 litres less strike water than I would have thought. For eg, my current recipe, for 23L, has 5.7kg of grain, with a 60 min boil, 5.3L per hour boil off. It tells me to add 31.78L of water to mash in. I would have thought that should be more like 34L when you consider 1L per kilo grain absorption.

Is beersmith calculating that I'm gonna squeeze the crap out of the bag making absorption much less? Therefor less water needs to be added in the first place?


----------



## AndrewQLD (7/7/13)

If your asking about the computer version of Beersmith it calculates a lower grain absobtion ratio of .5860 litres per kilo, you can adjust that by going into "options" then "advanced" and change the BIAB grain absorbtion to 1.01 litres per kilo.

If your referring to the mobile version then there is nowhere to change that setting although if you are transferring your recipes from your computer via cloud the ratio will transfer as well.

There are still some small limitations on the mobile version and that's why I design on the PC and transfer to mobile.


----------



## QldKev (7/7/13)

Is that limitation in the mobile version the same for adjusting your grain to water ratio?


----------



## AndrewQLD (7/7/13)

Yes Kev, the mobile version doesn't allow you to adjust the grain to water ratio, you can import a recipe with the adjustment and it will apply to that recipe.
However if you edit the recipe in any way from within the mobile app the water to grain ratio converts back to .5860 litres per kilo.

I tried setting up a default recipe on my laptop and transfering that to the mobile version, saving as default and creating recipes from this default pofile but it still switches back to .5860.

Bigger limitation than I thought.


----------



## Proffs (7/7/13)

Ah, bummer. That throws things a bit. I've only got the iPhone version. Cheers for clearing that up.


----------



## AndrewQLD (7/7/13)

I emailed Brad Smith today and he said he was not aware of the problem however he will look into it this week.


----------

